# Problemi ed emergere Gnome 3.2.0

## Meconiotronic

Ciao, Stavo tentando di installare l'ultima versione di Gnome attraverso l'Overlay gnome

Ho un problema: Quando faccio l'autounmask alla fine ottengo questo:

[blocks B      ] <dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r50:2[introspection] ("<dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r50:2[introspection]" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-3.0.1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-python/pygobject-3.0.1::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.90.3:3 required by (app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.0-r1::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.90.0:3 required by (gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.2.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.90.2:3 required by (app-editors/gedit-3.2.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.90.3:3 required by (media-video/totem-3.2.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.11.2 required by (dev-python/gst-python-0.10.21::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.90.1:3 required by (dev-python/pyatspi-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-python/pygobject:3 required by (gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.2.0.1::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-3.0.0:3 required by (dev-libs/libpeas-9999::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-python/pygobject:3 required by (gnome-extra/gnome-games-3.2.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.15.2:2 required by (dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.21.3:2 required by (dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.16:2 required by (net-libs/farsight2-0.0.26::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.10:2 required by (dev-python/papyon-0.5.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-python/pygobject-2.26[introspection] required by (gnome-base/gnome-applets-3.2.0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * done!

No ho idea di come risolverlo. Mi aiutate per favore?

----------

## Onip

come puoi vedere dall'output hai dei pacchetti, nel tuo sistema, che richiedono pygobject:2 e altri che, invece, hanno bisogno di pygobject:3. Normalmente non sarebbe un problema perchè stanno in slot diversi, ma pygobject:3 ha un blocco esplicito per

```
!<dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r50:2[introspection]
```

La soluzione sta nello smascherare anche =dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r50 che è ammesso ed è presente nell'overlay.

----------

## riverdragon

Per avere gnome-3.2 completo (con tutti i problemi e i programmi non funzionanti che si porta dietro, ahimè) bisogna creare due link:

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.gnome3 -> /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.keywords.gnome3

/etc/portage/package.unmask/package.unmask.gnome3 -> /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.unmask.gnome3
```

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per avere gnome-3.2 completo (con tutti i problemi e i programmi non funzionanti che si porta dietro, ahimè) bisogna creare due link:
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.gnome3 -> /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.keywords.gnome3
> 
> ...

 

Eh lo so ma d'altra parte la versione stabile è indietro di anni

----------

## riverdragon

Chiaro, ma non esiste un programma vecchio che valga meno di uno che non funziona! Totem, tanto per dirne uno, non parte più; gnome-power-manager fa lo snob; la mia nvidia 7400 è così mal supportata (sia dai driver ufficiali che dai nouveau) che non sono mai riuscito ad avviare una sessione "normale" di gnome-3.2, mi devo accontentare della failsafe.

Capisci che il mio punto di vista è diverso?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

@onip

Ho smascherato il pacchetto che dici ma ottengo sempre il blocco

Ho una nuova installzione gentoo perchè ho installato un nuovo hd mi si ripresenta lo stesso problema anche adesso

<dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r50:2[introspection] ("<dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r50:2[introspection]" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-3.0.2)

----------

## riverdragon

Hai creato i due link come suggerivo?

----------

## Onip

@Meconiotronic

posta l'output completo, altrimenti da quella singola riga è molto difficile capire la causa. Ad ogni modo sei sicuro di averlo smascherato correttamente senza errori di battitura ad esempio?

----------

